# Consent Forms



## EleanorW (Aug 19, 2009)

This weekend, my city is having a very large hot rod and antique car show and I plan on practising my photography on the cars, when owners are willing to let me  A photographer I am learning from said that even though my intentions are just for practise, that I should still get consent forms signed so that if down the road I want to use one of the photo's I'm covered. Is this a good idea, and where would I find a good, standard form?


----------



## jess28 (Aug 20, 2009)

You can just google Photography Release and find a ton of good ones, most that allow you to just cut and paste.  I would print them business card size (or pocket size) just to make it a bit easier to keep up with them.  If you plan to edit and host the images you could also print a card with the location they will be hosted if you want the participants to be able to see (and possibly want to purchase) them.  
Have fun!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought you would have gotten an answer by now. I did not give you one because here in the US they are state specific and I figured you'd be better off getting your answer from someone in Canada.

Google "model release canada" and see where that takes you. For the US I found free legal sites where I could customize according to my state. There's got to be something similar for Canada.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 20, 2009)

I just spent an hour searching - only came up with 1 really long form that's geared to Canada... I guess I better make room in my camera bag for papers lol


----------

